# Black Head boers?



## animalluvr (Feb 12, 2011)

I have been searching for Black Head boer goats in Louisana for a while now, but can't seem to find any!  There was 1 person near by that I was going to buy some from, but they sold their buck & now they are selling the 1 doe they had that produced the black heads.

So my question is... I already have a traditional red head Boer buck, no papers but he is almost 100%. If I bought that doe who produced the Blacks would I get that if bred to my buck? Is it the same as with rabbits (both parents have to carry a certain color to produce that color)? I'm kinda new with goats.


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

My granddaughter got a black headed boer baby last year. We think the mama has the black gene which is wierd cause this year the same mama threw an almost all black baby from the same buck! and she's beautiful. 

We're newbies at the goat breeding thing too, the buck we have doesn't have a bit of black showing on him, but the mama has black mixed in with her brown on her head.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the gene is there... the possibility is there too.....If you really want the black headed boers ....getting a black headed buck... may be a better answer for you..... :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I LOVE the black traditionals! As a matter of fact I have a buckling just that color 










I am aiming to have an entire herd of black traditionals. I love them! I have searched around and they ARE hard to find! I know for a fact Titan (my buckling shown) has and all black father and a red-correct dam. I have not done any research on genetics but for now I have Titan and he will be bred to all red does and one all black doe. We will see what happens!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I also love the black traditionals! We had a black traditional 88% boer buckling with a few black spots (knees and toes), and he also had some dapples on his ears. He threw: 3 black traditional bucklings, 3 doelings with dappled capes, 1 solid red, 1 solid black, a tri-colored paint, a "brindle" buckling (with a nubian doe), and only 4 traditional red heads.  All moms but the nubians were traditional red heads. So, just under 1/3 got the black (either heads or full black). :shrug: Just my luck, no black traditional doelings to keep.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

This is Riders Dark Angel. Her sire is a solid black, Midnight Rider, and her dam was a traditional. I have bred her to my traditional buck and have gotten nothing but red traditionals. In My Opinion the black gene is easily lost using a black head. I can say that using a black head will almost certainly will resut in a kid that is almost fully pigmented, if you have weaker pigmented herd...This is based on My own experimentation. Granted every animal has a different genotype and will have a tendacy towards different phenotype...I recently bought an almost solid black doeling with a white belt...Still seeking the elusive BIG solid black goat that throws BIG solid black kids EVERYTIME. This is a picture of Angel from last spring, just before she went out to the pasture with the rest of the yearlings.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Relics--are you referring to the midnight rider that resides in Decatur? lol!! If so he is titan's sire too!!!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a black headed Boer doe (actualy 1/2 but she looks Boer). She also has a black tail  Her mom was a red Nubian and her dad was a red headed Boer. Her mom always had a black headed baby when bred to that buck. I bred Darla my (black head) to a red headed buck and got one of each. No help. Just throwing in my two cents...lol!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

That's the one thing our black traditional buckling did poorly in, pigmentation. The dams were all 100% or nearly 100% dark pigmentation under the tail (even the nubian) and his kids all have the pinkest bottoms! It's okay because the babies are all commercial but that was my one disappointment (besides not getting a traditional black doeling). The bucks pigmentation was about 85%, so that didn't make a lot of sense to me. :shrug: Genetics are weird.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> Hi Relics--are you referring to the midnight rider that resides in Decatur? lol!! If so he is titan's sire too!!!


1AA Midnight Rider is her sire. Where he lives now I have no clue...But When I used him he was not "living" in Decatur. His breeder is 1st Avenue Acres from Sorento(?) IL. and he Was living in Eastern Indiana but he may have "moved" since then because he was in demand....I "met" Rider several times in person and own several kids from him. I liked his pigmentation not so much his size, which I contribute to all the LL in his Ped....but that is a different subject. 
Perfect7 is your black buck a fullblood?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh no, he wasn't full blood. He was 88% and our vet bought him when I took him to be castrated.  His lucky day. The buck we have now is so hoping for better pigmentation. You are right, the 12% could have been what diluted all of the black the does had into nothing. :laugh:


----------

